# Arrive and Shine... expectations?



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

I've entered a car in to the arrive and shine... it's my first time though, so just wondering what people's expectations were in terms of standard?

I'm doing everything I can to remove as many defects as possible... but it's my 10 year old daily drive so it's also got a few stone chips and marks which I won't be able to hide! I'll certainly try my best though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

All you can do is your best and wish you good luck.


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you. It's getting a full wheel refurb next week so hoping to have it looking nice and fresh.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Agree with the above - best effort is all that is needed


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

If there isn't mud in the wheel arches, it's a good start!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just get it as clean as possible, don't stress too much about the stone chips but pay attention to the scuttle panels, wheel arch liners and tyres:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Make sure the chips are clean, relax and enjoy your day mate.


----------

